# DIY large mantis setup, very cost effective.



## mantisman 230 (Aug 4, 2016)

So I had the idea of turning the large 7 quart Sterilite latch lid tubs into large enclosures. This is the process by which I made one.



The following materials are as follows: AdTech project pro high temp glue gun, glue sticks, scissors, Sterilite 7 quart latch lidded box, sticks (optional), and all purpose rubber grip mat.




First, start with the lid, note that there are four pegs on the underside which can be removed.




Using the glue gun, punch holes using the tip. I find this configuration to be both practical and looks neater.




Using the tip of the glue gun, you can cut the pegs off for a better fit later on.




Next, take the main container.




Punch holes on all sides in a pattern such as this to help with airflow.




Cut the grip mat to fit the inside part of the lid, Then hot glue it in place,




Then, cut a large piece for the back wall.




Cut two pieces for the shorter sides.




Hot glue them into place.




You can glue appropriately sized sticks such as this for added grip on the lid.




Lastly, add your desired decor, substrate, and resident. These house large species such as this adult female Chinese mantid (Tenodera sinensis) quite comfortably. Enjoy, and happy keeping everyone.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 5, 2016)

Looks nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mantisman 230 (Aug 5, 2016)

These are incredibly durable, and can be stacked.


----------



## ashleenicole (Aug 9, 2016)

They look really handy and easy to make! I love using shelf liner in my enclosures, and the mantids seem to really like it too.


----------



## LAME (Aug 14, 2016)

This is one of the many "prototype" builds I once used on the Idolomantis. It really does a great job with containing heat and humidity. 

Great job on the tutorial bro, I always forget about doing this while I'm in the middle of my builds... probably should break that habit.


----------



## mantisman 230 (Aug 21, 2016)

Well, someone had to do it haha.


----------



## Precious (Sep 18, 2016)

Very nice!!  I love simple, but thoughtful enclosure ideas.  I'm so NOT a plant person and, while I'm thoroughly impressed by vivariums, they can be so intimidating.  I like a clean, laboratory approach!  Nice, hardy mantid and a clean, functional enclosure from readily available materials.  You nailed it!


----------

